# Brooks Saddles - any bike?



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Hi all

Well after a winter of hibernation and zero riding the bikes were serviced last weekend and are ready to go. At the end of last year I was struggling a bit with the saddles on both my bikes (Specialized Sirrus Elite and a Scott Sportster).

I have read a lot ot comments about Brooks saddles being a great option if you give them enough time and use them regularly but am not sure whether they are typically for road bikes or would they be appropriate for a hybrid or something like the Sirrus?

Thanks - it's good to be back (in the saddle)


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2012)

Do you own a black and white TV? if yes the a Brookes should suit you.


----------



## Ian H (13 Mar 2012)

There are racing models such as the Swift or Swallow, and touring models like the B17 wide and some with springs (off-road or tandem stoker). In between are the Pro and Colt. Most are available with titanium rails. For most of us who spend a long time on the bike, they're still the most comfortable.


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2012)

Ian H I dispute the line, I tried and tried and like many found them uncomfortable, hence the reason no Pro that I know of uses one.


----------



## Ian H (13 Mar 2012)

Dispute what line? That a large number of long-distance cyclists use them?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2012)

Brooks also for me for long distance comfort, and yes suitable for any bike as there are many to choose from. A B17 would fit the bill for a Hybrid. The downside is the extra weight and having to cover-em with a placky bag when leaving it out in the rain.
They last forever too with a tiny bit of TLC.


----------



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Thanks. I was thinkin more of a Swift for one or both as they look a bit more stealthy and unobtrusive than the B17?


----------



## Camrider (13 Mar 2012)

This has little to do with progress, for many of us they provide a comfortable ride regardless of how many hours we spend in the saddle. If something works well it don't matter how old the technology its still worth using.


----------



## simon.r (13 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Ian H I dispute the line, I tried and tried and like many found them uncomfortable, hence the reason no Pro that I know of uses one.


 
I accept that not everyone gets on with them, but I suspect the reason they're not used by any Pros has more to do with sponsorship deals than anything else. And possibly weight - they're far from the lightest saddles available.

For the OP - I use a Swift and love it. (Actually I use several) As I posted recently, if you do buy one and don't like it you'll be able to sell it for not much less than you paid for it.


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2012)

Camrider is that not at the risk of finding something better.

Ian H " they're still the most comfortable " was the line I disputed.


----------



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Great that's the kind of help I was after. Final question is - is the difference between the Swift Chrome and the Swift Titanium worth it?  I don't race or compete and am a casual cyclist for fitness and leisure.


----------



## sidevalve (13 Mar 2012)

Brooks saddles haven't really changed for well over 50 years but the human bum hasn't changed for about half a million, if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2012)

I am sure somebody riding the TDF would pick best saddle for them.


----------



## simon.r (13 Mar 2012)

A pair of swifts spotted a moment ago in my hallway


----------



## BSRU (13 Mar 2012)

Use whatever saddle you want, I have a road bike and a hybrid, each with a Brooks Flyer Special.


----------



## Ian H (13 Mar 2012)

Paulq said:


> Thanks. I was thinkin more of a Swift for one or both as they look a bit more stealthy and unobtrusive than the B17?


 
They're also a completely different shape. I'm not sure aesthetics is of primary importance. Still, it depends how many miles you ride and how tender your arse is (and what suits it - everyone is different).


----------



## Ian H (13 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Camrider is that not at the risk of finding something better.
> 
> Ian H " they're still the most comfortable " was the line I disputed.


Well, in terms of experience I can only speak for myself: ridden Turbos, various Specialized, and others. A well used Brooks Pro beats them all for comfort.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Ian H I dispute the line, I tried and tried and like many found them uncomfortable, hence the reason no Pro that I know of uses one.


i've seen them used by a number of riders (not gb though) at on the track during the world cup. new zealand iirc…


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2012)

I have a Brookes B17 narrow on my tourer and it is very, very comfortable, and is now 18 years old. It didn't take 18 years to break it in though.


----------



## Ian H (13 Mar 2012)

Paulus said:


> I have a Brookes B17 narrow on my tourer and it is very, very comfortable, and is now 18 years old. It didn't take 18 years to break it in though.


 
I can trump that. My two older ones are both mid-eighties vintage.


----------



## Camrider (13 Mar 2012)

> Camrider is that not at the risk of finding something better.


 
I don't think so, in my case the priority is comfort and I'm more than happy with the level of comfort my B17 gives me. If thats no longer the case once I try out some audax rides over 200km then I might have a rethink.


----------



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Swallow or Swift - can't really tell the difference or if one is more suitable than the other?


----------



## simon.r (13 Mar 2012)

I've not used a Swallow, but lookin at Brooks' web site I notice it has saddle bag loops (the Swift doesn't). Another edit - _my_ Swifts don't have loops, but it looks as if the current versions do have. Apologies for any confusion!

Re. Titanium vs Chrome, the Ti is a bit lighter, I doubt there's any perceptible difference in ride quality?

Edit - I've just seen how much they are nowadays I bought mine (Swift Ti) for £50 ish not that many years ago, got to say I think £160 is pushing it a bit!


----------



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Not really bothered about the saddle bag loops Simon but its a pity you cant try before you buy as, as has been said, with saddles what's right for one ain't for another. Lot of money to pay for a mistake though the resale values look reasonable also.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2012)

The Brooks Swallow is a thing of beauty. Comfy too, for me. Suitability is down to your arse however - one man's supreme comfort is another man's pain in the jacksie!


----------



## Paulq (13 Mar 2012)

Forgive me because I have the spatial awareness of an apricot but is the Swallow narrower and longer than the Swift or vice versa? I can't tell.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/saddles/road+&+mtb/B15+Swallow+Chrome/

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/saddles/road+&+mtb/Swift+Chrome/


----------



## simon.r (13 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1764059, member: 45"]Nah, they melt at the first sign of a cloud...[/quote]

I did have one go _very_ baggy after a very long, very wet and very muddy MTB ride. IIRC this photo was taken after an earlier ride over the same terrain:







It was second hand when I bought it, was used for several years (to beyond the point of usefulness IMO) and I still sold it on ebay for virtually what I paid for it!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> I did have one go _very_ baggy after a very long, very wet and very muddy MTB ride. IIRC this photo was taken after an earlier ride over the same terrain...



Muddy, nah, just whack it straight back in the shed!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Mar 2012)

I have a B17 standard on my commuter, I think it's great and it was comfortable straight out of the box 


I would never consider putting it on my CAAD though


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2012)

The OP said he had not ridden over the winter. Therein lies the problem. A few weeks time, they will be fine. Sudocreme. In the meantime though.


----------



## Paulq (14 Mar 2012)

You know what I have had many a torturous experience with new saddles and have never used Sudocreme yet. Is it a before or after application?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Mar 2012)

Sudocreme is not for the saddle ... 

Brooks saddles need Proofide - applied with the same tlc but much less frequently.


----------



## Paulq (14 Mar 2012)

No I know - I should have been more specific. What I meant was do I use Sudocreme on my derriere before a ride or after?


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Mar 2012)

Use it before, but don't worry if you forget as then you'll definitely use it after anyway


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2012)

A Brooks saddle can be fitted to any bike.

A bike without a Brooks saddle is not fit for purpose imo and I would love to punch whoever designed the horrid plastic thing on my winter fixed gear bike.


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2012)

Has anyone tried the Bontranger saddles with the money back warranty?


----------



## Paulq (14 Mar 2012)

tyred said:


> A Brooks saddle can be fitted to any bike.
> 
> A bike without a Brooks saddle is not fit for purpose imo and I would love to punch whoever designed the horrid plastic thing on my winter fixed gear bike.


 

I have always used Specialized BG saddles before now with varying degrees of success. However I am very tempted to give a Brooks Swift a go on my Sirrus and, if a success, the Scott as well.

Expensive though.


----------



## Ian H (14 Mar 2012)

I have a couple of Specialized, one on the TT bike, one on the road iron. They're okay, but then almost any saddle's okay up to 30 miles or so. I did use one of them for a 600km event by way of an experiment, but the Brooks still wins for comfort.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

I took the B17N off my MTB (and subsequently sold it to MacB.) It looked as incongruous as a small pterodactyl perched atop a Kindle. Worked fine though.


----------



## Hicky (14 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> The OP said he had not ridden over the winter. Therein lies the problem. *A few weeks time, they will be fine.* Sudocreme. In the meantime though.


 
Wish you'd have wrote that in December, my B17N is still rock hard.....luckily I have zero sensitivity so dont notice.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2012)

E, Mr Paul. I know whats wrong with your saddle.It's got and extra E in it.That why it's so uncomfortable.Drop the E as soon as possible,and hey presto.A lovely ride is guaranteed.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2012)

BSRU said:


> Use whatever saddle you want, I have a road bike and a hybrid, each with a Brooks Flyer Special.


 The brown one looks stunning,beautiful.


----------



## jayonabike (14 Mar 2012)

Brooks saddles are the comfiest saddle that I have tried, I bought 1, a B17narrow, liked it so much i bought another 3. And as to putting them on modern looking bikes or hybrids, I think they look fine. Mine are on 2 classic looking bikes & 2 modern, plus when your out on the bike your arse is on the saddle anyway. Heres mine:-


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2012)

Like the Dawes JOAB!


----------



## Herbie (14 Mar 2012)

Paulq said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well after a winter of hibernation and zero riding the bikes were serviced last weekend and are ready to go. At the end of last year I was struggling a bit with the saddles on both my bikes (Specialized Sirrus Elite and a Scott Sportster).
> 
> ...


 
I had a similar dilema last year and opted for a Brooks b17...i have a Touring bike so it looks the part on it...It was comfy straight out of the box..Wish i'd bought one years ago


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Mar 2012)

Mine's a late 70's Brooks Competition. Had it on my bikes for the last 30 years so fits my rear just about right, here (the one on the bike). When ever I get my next bike I'd definitely go for another Brooks. Some bargains can be found on ebay (3 1/2 days left on this one).


----------



## Bluenite (14 Mar 2012)

Brooks saddles are made in hell, from kittens tears and whimpering puppies ...........

Ok, maybe not the Kitten and puppies bit (not that i can prove) but Satan has to have a hand in it somewhere


----------



## KateK (14 Mar 2012)

Hmm or maybe Brooks mens' saddles are comfier than womens? Just wondered..thinking about a new saddle but maybe just move the old one over...it all seems SO controversial.


----------



## Psyclist (14 Mar 2012)

With any of these saddles, padded undershorts or chamois.

Personally on your Sirrus or other bike I'd go for a Charge Spoon, not only saving you silly money for a Brooks saddle, but having a saddle which is jsut as comfortable.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (14 Mar 2012)

I have a B17 narrow on my tourer, and one on my Claud Butler roadbike that I use as my audax machine.
Mr Paul, is Wilf Lunn the professor bloke from vision on?
Jayonabike, how do you find the Dawes Century? I like the look of it and might get one when i've got the cash!!


----------



## runner (14 Mar 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Brooks saddles are the comfiest saddle that I have tried, I bought 1, a B17narrow, liked it so much i bought another 3. And as to putting them on modern looking bikes or hybrids, I think they look fine. Mine are on 2 classic looking bikes & 2 modern, plus when your out on the bike your arse is on the saddle anyway. Heres mine:-
> 
> View attachment 7812
> View attachment 7813
> ...


jayonabike...is that a tubus vega rack on the back of your boardman? and if so what do you think? easy to fit?


----------



## jayonabike (14 Mar 2012)

runner said:


> jayonabike...is that a tubus vega rack on the back of your boardman? and if so what do you think? easy to fit?


Yes it is a vega, it was no problem to fit and it holds 2 panniers full of stuff with ease


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I took the B17N off my MTB (and subsequently sold it to MacB.) It looked as incongruous as a small pterodactyl perched atop a Kindle. Worked fine though.



You'd think MacB would be more the B17W type


----------



## runner (14 Mar 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Yes it is a vega, it was no problem to fit and it holds 2 panniers full of stuff with ease


silly question but I do few bike repairs but it would seem quite simple to fit a quality rack such as the vega...I only have one mounting hole on each side of the bike..pic below






so i presume the rack will share the same hole as the mudguard..and will go on top?
thanks for the advice  and upon your reply will order a vega this evening...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2012)

stay over rack with a spacer in between is the best practice order of things according to Messrs Tubus and co.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2012)

Standard B17 on my hybrid and a narrow version on my fixie,both super comfy.....i rode 400 miles to Cornwall without padded arse on the hybrid with no problems,just a great seat !
Mountain bike might get the Brookes treatment when pennies allow


----------



## Oxo (16 Mar 2012)

Had my first outing on a new B17 yesterday,15 miles and so far so good.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Mar 2012)

I have taken delivery (30 mins ago ) of the Spa Cycles version of the Brooks saddle. Seems pretty much the same but a whole lot cheaper ... 

I'm impressed thus far - comes in a nice wee bag, with care instructions, Alan key and spanner (for the locknut) and a non-shiny (= less slippery ?) surface. Ordered at 1815 on Wed, delivered Friday 0830. 

Looking forward to giving it a ride.


----------



## Banjo (16 Mar 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I have taken delivery (30 mins ago ) of the Spa Cycles version of the Brooks saddle. Seems pretty much the same but a whole lot cheaper ...
> 
> I'm impressed thus far - comes in a nice wee bag, with care instructions, Alan key and spanner (for the locknut) and a non-shiny (= less slippery ?) surface. Ordered at 1815 on Wed, delivered Friday 0830.
> 
> Looking forward to giving it a ride.


 
looks good and I am tempted by that ,only concern is the weight 629 grams seems a bit hefty to me.


----------



## Ian H (16 Mar 2012)

Hence Brooks and Berthoud both offering titanium alternatives.


----------



## ushills (16 Mar 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I have taken delivery (30 mins ago ) of the Spa Cycles version of the Brooks saddle. Seems pretty much the same but a whole lot cheaper ...
> 
> I'm impressed thus far - comes in a nice wee bag, with care instructions, Alan key and spanner (for the locknut) and a non-shiny (= less slippery ?) surface. Ordered at 1815 on Wed, delivered Friday 0830.
> 
> Looking forward to giving it a ride.


 

I've ordered this one

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s81p2669

being of the sporty variety, hoping it's as good as it looks.

PS. Couldn't justify the price of a Brookes Swift.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Mar 2012)

ushills said:


> I've ordered this one
> 
> http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s81p2669
> 
> ...


Have you got/ordered some Proofide too ? Cheapest at Spa ...  ... free delivery with the saddle ... 

I forgot ... so have to wait to get it .


----------



## ushills (16 Mar 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Have you got/ordered some Proofide too ? Cheapest at Spa ...  ... free delivery with the saddle ...
> 
> I forgot ... so have to wait to get it .


 
I have a load of Brasher leather treatment that I use on my walking boots so going to use that.

It hasn't overly softened by boots so assume it will be okay for my saddle as well.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Mar 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I have taken delivery (30 mins ago ) of the Spa Cycles version of the Brooks saddle. Seems pretty much the same but a whole lot cheaper ...
> 
> I'm impressed thus far - comes in a nice wee bag, with care instructions, Alan key and spanner (for the locknut) and a non-shiny (= less slippery ?) surface. Ordered at 1815 on Wed, delivered Friday 0830.
> 
> Looking forward to giving it a ride.


That does look the part,might go for one myself to put on my MTB which is being used as a strong commuter.Like my Brooks but i'm skint and cannot justify spending a load on another seat.Is it slimish i shape ?


----------



## Scoosh (17 Mar 2012)

It's not slimish - it's much the same as a regular brooks B17 but with a draw-chord underneath to pull in the 'side flaps', thereby tightening/raising the sitting area and narrowing the bit where one's thighs might rub. (The draw-chord can just be seen in the pic in the ref)

Spa's other saddles are thinner - check here for details.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Mar 2012)

Thinking of the Wharfe model,for £40 you cannot go wrong !


----------



## theloafer (18 Mar 2012)

+1


Ian H said:


> There are racing models such as the Swift or Swallow, and touring models like the B17 wide and some with springs (off-road or tandem stoker). In between are the Pro and Colt. Most are available with titanium rails. For most of us who spend a long time on the bike, they're still the most comfortable.


----------

